# go bank



## vmman123 (Jun 12, 2016)

how do i get go bank set up with uber i cant get an answer ?


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Dont use GoBank. Poor service. Instead use DailyPay.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Agreed. I had a regular GoBank account and it was fine for a year, but they've been changing their policies to less customer-friendly options like holding a check deposit for 10 days even if it's already cleared the other bank. Ouch! And those are 10 business days (2 full weeks). In times of electronic banking, it takes a mater of minutes to actually clear a check and anything longer than the next business day, two at most, is unacceptable. Plus before they implemented this policy, they kept refusing to cash some of my checks (pre-printed checks from businesses, not personal checks). They wouldn't give me a reason. I'm not on Chex Systems nor had ever bounced a check or had a check bounce on me with GoBank. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I like gobank. I use it for gas while the rest is sent to another account. Sometimes I will send money from gobank to the other, and it takes about a day. Pretty good for me so far. It is good in tight situations.

Go to earnings > instant pay > (fill in info wait two weeks for card thro mailbox) > use it daily or when you need to

It is not meant to be a savings account. No extra funds have been withdrawn from my account either.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*GoDownBank !*


----------



## Uberingbmore (Jun 11, 2016)

avguste said:


> Dont use GoBank. Poor service. Instead use DailyPay.


So there's another option called dailypay?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yep. It's not through Uber. They will cash out 90% of your earnings for a small fee and deposit the funds daily into your account if choice. The rest is deposited on Thursday provided there were no deductions. Works well.


----------



## Harley1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ya be careful. So glad I found this video when researching lol. Was so close.....


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Harley1 said:


> Ya be careful. So glad I found this video when researching lol. Was so close.....


sick stuff


----------

